# Culpepper outdoors 3d shoot and grand opening!!!



## crawdad24 (Aug 17, 2010)

Friday augusta 27th & 28th will be the official grand opening of culpepper outdoors in thomson georgia!!!!

Saturday the 28th will be our first annual hunters 3d archery challenge!!! No entry fee---prizes will be awarded--first place winners will be listed on the culpepper outdoors hall of fame plaque displayed in the store.  

It will be a fun 2 days!! Food, fun, and friends!! Oh and did i mention some good deals.....

Hope to see everyone there.... 816 augusta rd. 
Thomson ga.


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 21, 2010)

we will be there.....


----------



## watermedic (Aug 21, 2010)

Who is yo we?? I guess that you have a mouse or two in thou pockets....

Chuck


----------



## bowman77 (Aug 21, 2010)

cant wait...


----------



## Bow Pilot (Aug 21, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 21, 2010)

Yo bald old 50 yr old a _ _  still owes me a $   ake sure yo bring an extra with u too.......



watermedic said:


> who is yo we?? I guess that you have a mouse or two in thou pockets....
> 
> Chuck


----------



## clemsongrad (Aug 22, 2010)

B4 watermedic and bowpilot show....  yes i had to give them both a $................  guess they had too much age and experience with that age TODAY!


----------



## Bow Pilot (Aug 22, 2010)

Love ya anyway Clemsongrad.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 22, 2010)

I am glad you do. I just enjoy whoopin' that assssss Clamsongrad!! Ya might want to go back to school for the archery classes. 

But I can teach ya for less. 

Chuck


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 26, 2010)

What time will the shoot start?


----------



## watermedic (Aug 26, 2010)

Should be going by 10 or so.

Chuck


----------



## BMCS (Aug 29, 2010)

Hopefully, Everything was a great success.  How did everyone shoot, who won etc......


----------



## watermedic (Aug 31, 2010)

Had 55 shooters. 

Everyone had fun.

Maybe someone will post scores later??


----------

